

Lack of sleep 'linked to early death' - uptheirons
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/8660373.stm

======
jacquesm
This is a duplicate: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1320722>

------
uptheirons
Uh oh. Also, I wonder how this applies to polyphasic sleep.

